# Cape Town Takes Legal Opinion On E-cigarettes



## Plbartie (30/5/14)

http://www.iol.co.za/news/crime-courts/cape-takes-legal-opinion-on-e-cigarettes-1.1696443

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (30/5/14)

A man, It will be such a shaim, damn the idiots that complains about vapor


----------



## Oupa (30/5/14)

I think we as a forum should get in contact with the mayor/premier and make a noise/state our case... any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 9 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (30/5/14)

Oupa said:


> I think we as a forum should get in contact with the mayor/premier and make a noise/state our case... any suggestions?



Agree, at least half of the forum members are from Capetown. And if they do it there Gauteng and the rest will soon follow


----------



## RezaD (30/5/14)

Oupa said:


> I think we as a forum should get in contact with the mayor/premier and make a noise/state our case... any suggestions?



Yeah let's stop this nonsense......not vaping at my desk=less productive

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smokyg (30/5/14)

Bastards! They complain about vapour that smells good. If vaping is illegal we should blow our disgusting tobacco smoke into their faces so they can realize what big mistake they made...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek (30/5/14)

Oupa said:


> I think we as a forum should get in contact with the mayor/premier and make a noise/state our case... any suggestions?



I say go for it. If any local level government will listen it will be Cape Town, so let's be heard before the others catch wind of the idea

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (30/5/14)

my suggestion, call in to cape talk (or talk radio in JHB)

they always have contacts in every government department and will definitely steer us in the right direction

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (30/5/14)

Wonder if tannie Helen Zille takes phone calls

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## devdev (30/5/14)

Mirrored on News24 - Will be more commentary on News24 article, but better quality of comments on IOLs site.

http://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/News/Cape-Town-gets-legal-opinion-on-e-cigarettes-20140530

The law has already determined that Vaping devices do not fall into classification of tobacco products.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (30/5/14)

this is such nonsense!!! we must all stand together!!! why can't they just leave us alone to be healthier... why do they all feel so threatened by vaping...?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (30/5/14)

Metal Liz said:


> this is such nonsense!!! we must all stand together!!! why can't they just leave us alone to be healthier... why do they all feel so threatened by vaping...?


loss of income thru tobacco tax is the threat!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Oupa (30/5/14)

And we are having fun and they are not... so that does not work for them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ET (30/5/14)

just do what i did, go facebook register and comment on the article. if even half the forum does this they will start to hopefully see the light


----------



## annemarievdh (30/5/14)

denizenx said:


> just do what i did, go facebook register and comment on the article. if even half the forum does this they will start to hopefully see the light



Whats the facebook page name


----------



## ShaneW (30/5/14)

Guys let's not miss the point of the article. They are complaining about vaping in public.
The jury is still out(as far as i know) on the effects on 2nd hand vape.
I don't blame people for being concerned... they have chosen not to pollute their lungs by smoking or vaping, we should respect that.
Yes I stealth vape, but I would never blow it the direction of anyone. If they asked me to stop, I would without arguing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (30/5/14)

ShaneW said:


> Guys let's not miss the point of the article. They are complaining about vaping in public.
> The jury is still out(as far as i know) on the effects on 2nd hand vape.
> I don't blame people for being concerned... they have chosen not to pollute their lungs by smoking or vaping, we should respect that.
> Yes I stealth vape, but I would never blow it the direction of anyone. If they asked me to stop, I would without arguing.



I agree with you, but guess what, SMOKERS complain about us vaping. More smokers complain than nonsmokers, believe me. I've seen it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ShaneW (30/5/14)

It's our job to educate everyone on the health benefits it has for us, not to argue whether we should vape in public. This might get their back up against the wall immediately and not help our cause.

I watched a video of rip trippers where he said he(or a friend) experienced a nic rush from 2nd hand inhalation...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ShaneW (30/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I agree with you, but guess what, SMOKERS complain about us vaping. More smokers complain than nonsmokers, believe me. I've seen it.



Then they just jealous

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (30/5/14)

ShaneW said:


> It's our job to educate everyone on the health benefits it has for us, not to argue whether we should vape in public. This might get their back up against the wall immediately and not help our cause.
> 
> I watched a video of rip trippers where he said he(or a friend) experienced a nic rush from 2nd hand inhalation...



That is correct. I agree 100%. But have you explained the health benefits to a smoker that just don't want to listen and then keep on complaining and going on about it every time you see them ? There is allot of them out there, at some point you must stop explaining and stand up for your rights. I myself can not argue, or fight. Its not in my skill set. But using the information we have to make a point and not taking no for an answer might just work.


----------



## annemarievdh (30/5/14)

ShaneW said:


> Then they just jealous



Hahaha yes they are


----------



## ET (30/5/14)

no i meant you can comment on the article by going to it and registering, so you can comment. the more of us that comment over there, the better i think

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RezaD (30/5/14)

Unfortunately ignorance breeds contempt..............and at the moment the unsubstantiated sensationalist negative connotations in the general media is doing a lot of damage to a worthy cause...????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (31/5/14)

Anyone have friends in the media? Maybe we should invite them to the forum, or even a vape meet, so they can see first hand what vaping is all about, talk to real vapers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (31/5/14)

How about someone making a documentary about ecigs... lots of interviews with ecig users and what ecigs mean to them and what it did for them. Any videographers, producers or directors out there?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Zodiac (31/5/14)

Excellent idea @Oupa, ecigs has changed so many peoples lives for the better, let these people be heard !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (31/5/14)

Oupa said:


> How about someone making a documentary about ecigs... lots of interviews with ecig users and what ecigs mean to them and what it did for them. Any videographers, producers or directors out there?


Read yesterday that a french director currently produces a documentary. Must find it somewhere... its called something with " vape " in the title

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (31/5/14)

Can't find it again... will google when home

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chop007 (31/5/14)

I doubt their are actually people making negative comments about vaping in the general public. The thing is, if they can add ecigs to the banned section, they are then placing it in the same arena as tobacco products and hence can tax and place duties on it the same as stinkies and alcohol. So, it comes down to money and some clever politicians etc making laws that benefit their pockets. It has never been about what helps the people, but rather always been about money/capital. As far as I am concerned they can all go jump in a river I will vape where I want and when I want and if someone happens to take me to court, then actual science will defend the cause and they will loose because their so called 'evidence' is based upon hearsay and conjecture, not solid reason and science.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (31/5/14)

Yesterday I switched on the car radio for the news on Heart FM and caught a part of a telephonic interview with some chick about e-cigarettes juice to be regulated by making them only available from pharmacies in future.


----------



## Cat (31/5/14)

denizenx said:


> just do what i did, go facebook register and comment on the article. if even half the forum does this they will start to hopefully see the light



What should we say?



annemarievdh said:


> I agree with you, but guess what, SMOKERS complain about us vaping. More smokers complain than nonsmokers, believe me. I've seen it.



Why do smokers complain? In public spaces? Because they see it as smoke and and they can't smoke in public? (Except in the street. Which is not allowed in some countries, or cities.) 



ShaneW said:


> Guys let's not miss the point of the article. They are complaining about vaping in public.



The more it becomes known, the the more it becomes an issue and the sooner it gets to the point where only pharmacies can sell it. 



Tom said:


> loss of income thru tobacco tax is the threat!



i think they're not aware of that; it's just the usual interfering, nanny state style.


----------



## BhavZ (31/5/14)

I think that having a talk with officials will do no justice. If we really want proper impact to be made we would need to approach a show like 3rd degree where we can have a panel of health experts who know the facts and can provide evidence. If the stance that government is taking is on the issue of health then we can tackle it with evidence, testimonies and documentation from international experts on the matter. 

If it's for simply making money then it will be revealed if we take this to the media. 

Sent from deep within a vape cloud


----------



## ShaneW (31/5/14)

There was a show on sabc 3 yesterday... doctors orders where they were discussing ecigs and quitting.

They interviewed a lung specialist Dr, he said there wasn't enough evidence yet but the fact that there are like 4000 less chemicals can only be a good thing. Could see he supports it but was just too scared to say so, just in case.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## drew (31/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I agree with you, but guess what, SMOKERS complain about us vaping. More smokers complain than nonsmokers, believe me. I've seen it.



I find this so ridiculous. A non-smoker/non-vaper friend was telling me the other day that a couple guys at his work were using "twisps" in the office. The non-smokers didn't have a problem with it but the smokers had management ban vaping in the office because they felt it was unfair... sour grapes.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RevnLucky7 (31/5/14)

Guys, I'd like to address this when I'm not in a party going state, but DO NOT VAPE WHERE YOU CAN NOT SMOKE. Adopting the attitude that it's not smoke it's Vapor will lead to our demise. Don't be a wise crack. I will eleborate on this after the rugby, but this is the number one cause of our problems. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## drew (31/5/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Guys, I'd like to address this when I'm not in a party going state, but DO NOT VAPE WHERE YOU CAN NOT SMOKE. Adopting the attitude that it's not smoke it's Vapor will lead to our demise. Don't be a wise crack. I will eleborate on this after the rugby, but this is the number one cause of our problems.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



Look forward to your thoughts on the subject @RevnLucky7 , at present I don't vape in non-smoking areas mainly because the public majority is uninformed about the differences between vapour and smoke. I do however feel that we should be allowed to. I've kicked the stinkies, I'm not a smoker, I shouldn't be treated as one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chop007 (31/5/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Guys, I'd like to address this when I'm not in a party going state, but DO NOT VAPE WHERE YOU CAN NOT SMOKE. Adopting the attitude that it's not smoke it's Vapor will lead to our demise. Don't be a wise crack. I will eleborate on this after the rugby, but this is the number one cause of our problems.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


That is so true @RevnLucky7, vaping etiquette must be observed by vapors in order not to create waves nor bring attention. It just grates me when I know the reasoning behind the proposed ban on vaping in public is based on conjecture. But you are absolutely correct. 
As in this video:

And this by my all time favorite Rip(What a legend):


----------



## crack2483 (31/5/14)

Use vaping for your health, not for convenience. If it's allowed somewhere then that's a bonus.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Chop007 (31/5/14)

Just occurred to me, Vaping for non vapers/non smokers must be like being at a rugby game with Vuvuzela's blasting away, it is not dangerous to your health but would certainly irritate the sensory defensive. Still, a full out ban and placing us in the same circle as stinky smokers would not be fair.


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/5/14)

I vape pretty much everywhere and anywhere that gives me gears about it (and it has only happened once) I simply won't frequent again. Yes it's probably not the right attitude but I see it as my way of introducing people to vaping... I converted (well hope they converted) two people on my CT trip because they were smokers and saw me vaping inside and were curious... that gives me the IN to do my conversion speech!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

